# A/c Water Dripping



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

I have an 07 RSS25 and this weekend when I was running the A/C I was getting a few water drips inside the trailer from the unit. Could this be a pluged drain backing up on the roof or could the unit have frozen up as well ?

Just wondering if anyone had some thoughts on this ?

Steve


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I would go topside and pull the cover off. Most likely there are leaves,dirt or wasp nest (or all three) blocking the drain hole.


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, not sure if that was right or not, but my 210RS drips all the AC beside the door (gutter). Is this normal or should it drip from a drain down directory below the trailer?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

carrot said:


> Well, not sure if that was right or not, but my 210RS drips all the AC beside the door (gutter). Is this normal or should it drip from a drain down directory below the trailer?


The A/C will drip towards the lowest point of the trailer. This is normal.


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2010)

john7349 said:


> Well, not sure if that was right or not, but my 210RS drips all the AC beside the door (gutter). Is this normal or should it drip from a drain down directory below the trailer?


The A/C will drip towards the lowest point of the trailer. This is normal.
[/quote]

I'll have to keep this in mind, was annoying to see a constant drip right beside the door.. The 22 months old had a blast getting wet... Real nice right before leaving the campground.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

newbie said:


> I have an 07 RSS25 and this weekend when I was running the A/C I was getting a few water drips inside the trailer from the unit. Could this be a pluged drain backing up on the roof or could the unit have frozen up as well ?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had some thoughts on this ?
> 
> Steve


If it was humid out you can see water drips form around the unit and outlets for the air. It is just condensation forming from the cold/warm air mix.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

carrot said:


> Well, not sure if that was right or not, but my 210RS drips all the AC beside the door (gutter). Is this normal or should it drip from a drain down directory below the trailer?


The A/C will drip towards the lowest point of the trailer. This is normal.
[/quote]

I'll have to keep this in mind, was annoying to see a constant drip right beside the door.. The 22 months old had a blast getting wet... Real nice right before leaving the campground.
[/quote]
Yes, raise or lower the tounge a tad to send the water to the end you want. Also, when setting up, if the door side is slightly higher than the street side, the water won't come near the door.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Well, not sure if that was right or not, but my 210RS drips all the AC beside the door (gutter). Is this normal or should it drip from a drain down directory below the trailer?


The A/C will drip towards the lowest point of the trailer. This is normal.
[/quote]

I'll have to keep this in mind, was annoying to see a constant drip right beside the door.. The 22 months old had a blast getting wet... Real nice right before leaving the campground.
[/quote]
Yes, raise or lower the tounge a tad to send the water to the end you want. Also, when setting up, if the door side is slightly higher than the street side, the water won't come near the door.
[/quote]

X2


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

ftwildernessguy said:


> I would go topside and pull the cover off. Most likely there are leaves,dirt or wasp nest (or all three) blocking the drain hole.


Thanks for the Help,


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

huntr70 said:


> If it was humid out you can see water drips form around the unit and outlets for the air. It is just condensation forming from the cold/warm air mix.


Saturday night at the beach, we had the AC cranking and the screen door open - after a couple hours, my daughter comes out and says "Daddy we have a leak in the roof!" It was some SERIOUS condensation that had built up on the vent right in front of the door.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

ZHB said:


> If it was humid out you can see water drips form around the unit and outlets for the air. It is just condensation forming from the cold/warm air mix.


Saturday night at the beach, we had the AC cranking and the screen door open - after a couple hours, my daughter comes out and says "Daddy we have a leak in the roof!" It was some SERIOUS condensation that had built up on the vent right in front of the door.
[/quote]

Which begs the question: does running the a/c while having the screen door open HURT the a/c in any way? I remember once hearing that by having windows open while running an a/c can cause problems?????


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

ftwildernessguy said:


> I would go topside and pull the cover off. Most likely there are leaves,dirt or wasp nest (or all three) blocking the drain hole.


Watch out for those wasps nests: there's no where to run away when you're on the roof of the trailer! Trust me on this one!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I always level the 21RS with the tongue slightly high. If the tongue is low the water either drips next to the entry door in front of the storage compartment or right in front of the bike door. I don't like getting dripped on when getting into either one. Also, if you leave it tongue high, the water on the rear slide runs away from the trailer and you don't have to trust that your slide seals are water tight.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> I always level the 21RS with the tongue slightly high. If the tongue is low the water either drips next to the entry door in front of the storage compartment or right in front of the bike door. I don't like getting dripped on when getting into either one. Also, if you leave it tongue high, the water on the rear slide runs away from the trailer and you don't have to trust that your slide seals are water tight.


Same here....I aim to have the tongue and the door side just slightly high....it only takes a tiny adjustment to make the condensation run either direction.


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2010)

ZHB said:


> I always level the 21RS with the tongue slightly high. If the tongue is low the water either drips next to the entry door in front of the storage compartment or right in front of the bike door. I don't like getting dripped on when getting into either one. Also, if you leave it tongue high, the water on the rear slide runs away from the trailer and you don't have to trust that your slide seals are water tight.


Same here....I aim to have the tongue and the door side just slightly high....it only takes a tiny adjustment to make the condensation run either direction.
[/quote]

I tried that out but then the water dripped down the awning. Checked the gutter and they were clean. I need to get up there when the A/C is running and see where it is dripping.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Look at the rain gutter at each end where it passes through the awning brackets. Those are choke points that get clogged and cause the water to over flow out of the gutter and run down the awning. The lot where I store the 21RS has maple trees near by and I am always using a stick or piece of wire to poke the maple helicopters out of the gutter at those brackets.


----------



## Mrwilkal (Jul 11, 2010)

If you have leaks inside your rv its wrongthere are ways to prevent these problems one is to keep up with the wasp problems, and simply keep them out of the air condinditioning and other units this is complteted with simple spray. Remember don't get to complicated keep it easy just like at home and it will probably work.


----------

